# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  zapalenie żołądka

## Monika20

Mam 20 lat. Od roku probuje wyleczyc żołądek niestety nieskutecznie..przyjmowalam juz leki takie jak famogast, anesteloc, emanera... Aktualnie biore IPP 40 rano na czczo i wieczorem przed kolacją oraz gasprid 3 razy dziennie między posiłkami...Pare dni temu mialam robioną gastroskopie i wygląda ona tak...Przełyk, wpust, żołądek bez zmian.Odzwiernik zniekształcony o obrzekniętej i przekrwionej błonie śluzowej. Opuszka i część pozaopuszkowa dwunastnicy bez zmian...Lekarz kazal wybrac mi leki które stosuje teraz po czym przyjmowac Controloc 40 2 x dziennie...Mam ciągłe objawy takie jak wzdęcie, ból brzucha, mdłości, gorycz i kwasny smak w ustach, czasem zgage. Czy jest jakas szansa na wyleczenie tej przypadłosći i dlaczego to tak dlugo trwa mimo przyjmowania leków. Staram sie nie jeść tłustych potraw , nie pije kawy i herbaty, nie najadam się na noc. Bardzo prosze o pomoc i jakąś wskazówke bo naprawde jestem wyczerpana tą choroba.

----------


## Krzysztof

Jeśli gastroskopia nie wykazała zmian, najprwdopodobniej twoje dolegliwości mają podłoże nerwowe. Ogranicz stres, unormuj tryb życia i posiłki. Potencjalnie tego typu objawy mogą też towarzyszyć innym schorzeniom, np kamicy pęcherzyka żółciowego, ale w Twoim wieku to rzadkość. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Monika20

Już 3 tygodnie stosuje contoloc 40 2 x dziennie oraz zirid...i nie widze poprawy mimo stosowania diety i brania tych proszków...ciągle mi się odbija i czuje gorzko kwasny smak w ustach i jest to nie zalezne co zjem lub co wypije...moj język jest rowniez ciagle obłożony na biało...unikam stresow, zmartwien ale naprawde mam juz dosc... Czy to jest wogole do wyleczenia i czemu trwa to tak długo???

----------


## szybki708i

Witam Moniko20 jeśli pozwolisz dołącze się pytaniem do Twojego tematu. Miesiąc temu miałem robioną gastroskopie w związku z moimi dolegliwościami. Mam do Was pytanie, w badaniu jest między innymi napisane " niewielki wpust zołądka". Co to znaczy ?? Moja mama choruje na przepukline żołądkową i mówi mi że to prawdopodobnie początek tej choroby. Nie wiem jak mam to interpretować, w badaniu robionym 4 lata temu miałem " wpust żołądka bez zmian"

Lekarz gastrolog o przepuklinie nic nie mówił, stwierdził przewlekłe zapalenie żołądka i dwunastnicy oraz liczne nadżerki. Przepisał lek Emanera 40mg, którego nie moge brać bo źle się po nim czuje. Pytanie co to za lek i co znaczy ten niewielki wpust ?? 

Mam 24 lata, a na zapalenie żołądka zachorowałem 4 lata temu, miałem identyczne objawy jak Ty. Brałem Controloc 40 potem 20, lanzul 30 i gasec. Leczyłem to rok czasu, potem jakimś cudem 2 lata były spokoju. Dodam CI że bardzo dużo w tej chorobie pomagają leki uspokajające. Ja miałem takie kropelki przepisane przez lekarza ale już nie pamiętam jak się nazywały Vi - coś tam  :Smile:  Niestety u mnie po tych 2 latach wszystko znowu wróciło do punktu wyjścia. Z doświadczenia napisze Ci że to można jedynie podleczyć, bo potem np. letkie zatrucie pokarmowe i podrażnienie żołądka i te objawy wracają. Najbardziej wkurzająca choroba jaka może być chyba jak dla mnie. Będę wdzięczny za jakieś info odnośnie tego mojego problemu wyżej. Pozdrawiam

----------

